# Burton X-Base EST Snowboard Binding Review.



## JDA

The level of board feel you get with these is second to none, make sure you try them on your archetype if you still have it.


----------



## Rip154

I really like this one too. Put it on a 3d fish now and they match really well. Think they removed the forward lean adjuster because it created a weak spot, and had alot of issues with cracks. Biggest issue I have with est bindings is that at 25 degrees on front foot, which is max, theres no room for adjustment.


----------



## buller_scott

DAMN nice walkaround Craig!


----------



## Craig64

*❄ Burton X-Base EST Snowboard Binding Review (Part 2).


❄ Rider Outerwear*: Giro Range helmet, Anon M4 goggles, Burton [ak] Swash Jacket, [ak] Hover/Cyclic pants, [ak] Powergrid base layer, [ak] Guide gloves, [ak] Endurance socks, Burton SLX boots, Quiksilver TR Platinum 24L riders backpack, OT Chips 2.0,
*❄ Board*: Burton Straight Chuter 162 / Burton X-Base EST™ (Large),
*❄ Location:* Perisher, NSW, Australia,
*❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree S2C carbon pole, Samsung S8.










Unfortunately due to last years Covid shut downs of all NSW Alpine Resorts its been a long time to for me to actual road test these bindings so most importantly now let's talk about the riding performance of the Burton X-Base EST® bindings. I matched them up to the stiffer directional freeride offered up in the Burton Straight Chuter 162 and had the Burton X-Base EST® bindings mounted in a pretty forward stance at +18 / +6 and -10 F & R to reference.











So with the Burton X-Base EST® bindings premium price you're gaining the rigidity and weight saving benefits from a high end heavily carbon infused 100% highback and 50/50 base plate mated together with titanium bolted construction. And believe me.., you do instantly feel that lighter weight and direct response enabled by these features in the Burton X-Base EST® when mounted to the board over my conventional Genesis EST® bindings.










After a few days riding on the Burton X-Base EST® you come to notice that there is not much absorption underfoot due to the lightweight ThinBED cushioning. However the Burton SLX boots I was riding in do assist in absorbing the feedback from firmer terrain undulations.










The 100% carbon composite ultra Hi-Back fitted on the Burton X-Base EST® creates a very direct feel with an instant turning response toe side and especially heel side. I did however notice that the white printed forward lean indicator marks were starting to wear off the carbon high back from the movement in touching/rubbing against the heel hammock cup.










The Burton X-Base EST® feels pretty comfortable and fatigue free riding both piste to powder all day long for a very stiff binding.










I discovered no restriction or problems in negotiating any challenging features with the Burton X-Base EST® bindings.










I pretty much enjoyed riding with the Burton X-Base EST® bindings and you can feel the very slightest difference in additional performance between them and my Burton Genesis EST® bindings that I normally daily ride with.











Now folks, would I say that the premium elite level price of the Burton X-Base EST® bindings warrants their additional performance benefits? That may be a hard question to answer.










The Burton X-Base EST® bindings feel amazingly responsive underfoot and create an instantly direct feedback in turning initiative.










On the Mountain the Burton X-Base EST® produce an extremely lightweight, superbly responsive, premium level of bindings that elevate them to being truly in a league of their own.


*In a league of their own. ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐*


----------



## JDA

My favourite bindings right now, I almost wish all my boards had EST so I could use them more often. 
I find myself gravitating towards stiffer bindings these days, I just picked up a set of Ride A-10's at 60% off so hopefully they are just as responsive as my X-Base and I will have something stiff to put on my non-EST boards.


----------



## WigMar

Rip154 said:


> Biggest issue I have with est bindings is that at 25 degrees on front foot, which is max, theres no room for adjustment.


Yeah, that's a no go for me. It could maybe work with some compromise on one of my freeride decks, but when carving I'm often north of 25 degrees on my back foot even. EST isn't made for me and my ++ stance angles I suppose. I often freeride at something like 30/12. I remember not buying an Endeavor Alpha because of the limitations of the channel system.


----------



## Rip154

WigMar said:


> Yeah, that's a no go for me. It could maybe work with some compromise on one of my freeride decks, but when carving I'm often north of 25 degrees on my back foot even. EST isn't made for me and my ++ stance angles I suppose. I often freeride at something like 30/12. I remember not buying an Endeavor Alpha because of the limitations of the channel system.


Not sure if it’s just limitations of the EST binding system or the channel itself, probably just the binding, but the decks with channel throughout like some Burtons and last years Korua, are pretty awesome when it comes to adjustments. This is mostly because I ride pretty narrow and standard Burtons I’m almost always at min with the EST binding jammed against the channel plugs. Changing stances out on the mountain is actually easier with 3/4 hole patterns, since you get ice in the channel alot of the time.


----------



## scsurf

It’s an est issue not a channel issue. You can use normal disks on a channel and get any angle you want.


----------



## anonymous_

If someone was starting out, and say they liked snowboarding, would the X-Base EST be a terrible long-term purchase? In other words, would beginners get overwhelmed using this binding?


----------



## Craig64

anonymous_ said:


> If someone was starting out, and say they liked snowboarding, would the X-Base EST be a terrible long-term purchase? In other words, would beginners get overwhelmed using this binding?


The X-Base is a stiff but super light binding. If you mate it up to a soft flexing board and boots you will lose the appeal of what it is really designed to do. If you fitted Formula 1 tyres to a Lada Niva you are really wasting your money....., what I'm saying here is it's sort of part of the match up with board and boots and rider ability to perform well.


----------



## anonymous_

Craig64 said:


> The X-Base is a stiff but super light binding. If you mate it up to a soft flexing board and boots you will lose the appeal of what it is really designed to do. If you fitted Formula 1 tyres to a Lada Niva you are really wasting your money....., what I'm saying here is it's sort of part of the match up with board and boots and rider ability to perform well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 165171


Haha, I hear what you're saying.

Not sure if I want either a soft or stiff ride. 

A responsive ride is one that I can resonate with, but I assume that's on the "stiffer" end of the spectrum.

But I argue that you shouldn't have to feel all the bumps in the road for more response.

I like the car analogy for many reasons. Bindings feel like the 'suspension' bit.

Looks like I'll have to revisit this once (or if LOL) I get a feel for riding


----------



## Rip154

X-Base wouldn’t be that bad, stuff just happens faster when you lean into a stiff highback, so if you struggle with balance, you might overcompensate at first. It’s a comfy binding. Really expensive, so usually not the first choice for beginners. Board and boots will have way more impact on «soft or stiff».


----------



## Craig64

Rip154 said:


> X-Base wouldn’t be that bad, stuff just happens faster when you lean into a stiff highback, so if you struggle with balance, you might overcompensate at first. It’s a comfy binding. Really expensive, so usually not the first choice for beginners. Board and boots will have way more impact on «soft or stiff».


Probably from what I'm reading and watching it would be better to go for Step On® if you're after that instant response.


----------

